# Trying to find dirt cheap prefolds... Wholesale help?



## StrongBeliever (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow! It seems like cloth diapering must have become way more popular since my daughter was born(three years ago) or cotton prices must have gone up! Prefolds, the always cheap stand-by seem to be pretty expensive these days. Well, maybe not in comparison to the fancier dipes, but over $30 a dozen? SHEW! I kinda feel a little lost... I spent less than $80 total and diapered my daughter from birth to potty-learning. Albeit I did get great deals on factory seconds, which I loved... They didn't seem any less nice than the couple first quality dozens I got.

So here is my issue... I still have some diapers left from my daughter, but not much. I gave away most of what I had, or they wore out. I have been trying to find TODDLER sized prefolds... My daughter's booty was ENORMOUS(so cute!) and she only wore the infant size for two days, and the regular size for about three weeks... I was caught wishing last time that I had never even purchased the little ones. Buying the toddler size prefolds at first quality is more expensive than I wanted... I'll need more than two or three dozen(about all I could afford in my price range). I am not interested in the package deals most places have, as I don't want the little diapers or the other stuff that comes with. I just want a bunch of big prefolds. *haha* So I thought I'd check out wholesale prices.... *And I stumbled across the perfect answer!!!*

Alltogetherdiaper.com has got 50LB cases of factory second, bleached, toddler prefold diapers... At $2 a pound. Yowza! That is about ten dozen, which is great because I could split them with my sister who also has big babies(one on the way in just a couple weeks). I would prefer unbleached, really... But at less than a dollar per diaper, I'm willing to settle. But I don't have a whole licence... Any thoughts on how to get these diapers? Know anybody with a wholesale licence who would help a gal out? Maybe some mama here at MDC who sells diapers? I could pay some for the help... I just really need to find some dirt-cheap diapers!


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

Try here http://www.little-lions.com/page50.html


----------



## StrongBeliever (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey thanks! They have some pretty good prices.


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

I got mine from Tiny Tush last year for about $18/dozen.


----------



## mamalex23 (Oct 1, 2010)

If you want a diaper that is really flexible, absorbent, useful and economical, try the flat diapers from Green Mountain Diapers. I have use GMD fitteds (for nb) and Kushies AIO, and Bummis prefold. Loved the prefolds for months, just discovered that I love the flats even more:

$1 per diaper

and I only bought one size, M

they do require a little simple folding (in half, twice, then put on like a prefold), but are so versatile because of the folding. We EC and find that DS often has a tiny "shart" on his dry diaper when we take him, so now we can fold the yucky inside and reuse the diaper cleanly.

open one up big as a changing cloth, works great too

and they wash and dry up so nice and easy, it really gives our old machine a break!


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

I bought my factory seconds at clothdiaper.com really cheap. They have bleached or unbleached (I prefer the latter, it's softer). Little Lions has great sales too! I also have some econobums which I bought as seconds (3 dozens at $29)... I don't see the difference between 1st quality and seconds in prefolds. Maybe cause I had to cut some cables here and there....


----------

